# Homemade Creations >  Two options for the cheapest, water-repellent paint, with your own hands!!!

## Kovanca Polock

Two options for the cheapest, water-repellent paint, with your own hands!!!

----------

baja (Nov 26, 2019),

Beserkleyboy (Dec 1, 2019),

Inner (Dec 1, 2019),

jdurand (Nov 24, 2019),

Maliciousmiss (Mar 22, 2020),

MIGuy (Nov 26, 2019),

Slim-123 (Nov 26, 2019),

stubb (Nov 26, 2019),

WorkerB (Nov 25, 2019)

----------


## Slim-123

Силикон можно добавлять во все бензино растворимые краски?

----------

